# Snow plow sub contractors with own equipment



## mriddlesr (Nov 25, 2008)

A 20 year old Parking Lot Maintenance Company is seeking dependable sub-contractors with their own plow trucks and salters to service more than 100 locations throughout the Chicagoland area, including, but not limited to the following areas:

South Chicago
North Chicago
Orland Park
Tinley Park
Skokie
Evanston
Grayslake
Fox Lake
McHenry
Rockford

And almost every suburb and city in between. Contractors must be dependable and reliable and available on call 24/7. Salt cababilities are a plus, but not a necessity.

Hiring plow trucks, salters, bobcats

Call 773-254-6500 office
773-254-6501 fax
E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

No website??

You looking for lawn contractors too?


----------



## mriddlesr (Nov 25, 2008)

yes we are for same locations


----------



## mriddlesr (Nov 25, 2008)

website is under construction


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

i can speak for this guy...he's decent


----------

